
Full Scheme web development stack - amirouche
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.lang.scheme/uKdi-kZoSpE
======
shakna
Using SRFI-69 would cut out some of the alist boilerplate, and help with
unexpected cornercases.

And seeing Biwa Scheme makes me nervous - its an interpreter, not a compiler.
That's both a perf and size overhead. Maybe it might benefit from something
like Parenscript which compiles?

Otherwise, great work on the huge mimetype list, and fibers looks really cool.

~~~
amirouche
> Using SRFI-69 would cut out some of the alist boilerplate, and help with
> unexpected cornercases.

I need the datastructure to be persistent, maybe I will use fash in the next
iteration cf.
[http://wingolog.org/pub/fash.scm](http://wingolog.org/pub/fash.scm)

> And seeing Biwa Scheme makes me nervous - its an interpreter, not a
> compiler.

Yes, I understand. Though I don't want to divert too much from scheme
standard. The end goal is to run everything using GNU Guile.

Tx!

~~~
shakna
> Yes, I understand. Though I don't want to divert too much from scheme
> standard. The end goal is to run everything using GNU Guile.

jsScheme might be able to give you a good halfway. [0]

It's a JIT-capable, and mostly R5RS compatible, and works from IE6 and up.

[0] [https://bluishcoder.co.nz/jsscheme/](https://bluishcoder.co.nz/jsscheme/)

